# My family and friends just don't seem to understand :(



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

They've known me for years, obviously, but if i'm too ill to go anywhere with them, they pout at me. I'm so sorry that i can't control this terrible illness. Then again, scratch that. Why the heck should i have to apologize for being seriously ill? I shouldn't. People look at me like it's an excuse not to do anything or go places. Well if only it was. They've been good at trying to help me through it, so i can't be too mean about them. Honestly though, if people can't stand the fact, then why are they still in my life? And Dr's can be so ignorant about it. They just throw yet another medication my way. "This really works". No, it doesn't. Laxatives literally DO NOT do what they say on the box. Ho hum ;(


----------



## mia1957 (Aug 16, 2010)

I know what you mean- (though my own problem is the big D), I've even caught my husband 'complaining' that we don't have such and such for dinner anymore. Where has he BEEN- some foods are off limits to me- eat them and I PAY. How could he complain!!! Makes me feel alone in this all right too. That's why itis so good to have forums like this.( Where else can you discuss the details of GAS or your BM that worries you). Poor people who had this type of condition before the internet - they must really have been alone. Hang in there.Mia


----------



## MikkiDe91 (Jun 8, 2010)

ya when ever i gtes nervous or anxious i start to feel sick and i try to go to my boyfriend who use to put up with it and would try to help calm me down but all he does now is complain and say i am overacting and i just need to calm myself down...which sucks since college is starting in less than a week and i feel as though i cant talk to anybody about why i am so nervous to have to sit in a class and possibly being sick...i too am glad there are forums like these


----------



## sheils314 (Nov 16, 2010)

SarahLund said:


> They've known me for years, obviously, but if i'm too ill to go anywhere with them, they pout at me. I'm so sorry that i can't control this terrible illness. Then again, scratch that. Why the heck should i have to apologize for being seriously ill? I shouldn't. People look at me like it's an excuse not to do anything or go places. Well if only it was. They've been good at trying to help me through it, so i can't be too mean about them. Honestly though, if people can't stand the fact, then why are they still in my life? And Dr's can be so ignorant about it. They just throw yet another medication my way. "This really works". No, it doesn't. Laxatives literally DO NOT do what they say on the box. Ho hum ;(


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you all seen our Brochure?? It was written by an IBS sufferer expressly for their family & friends.Just click here and print it off:http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfHope this helps!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys, that sucks I really feel for you, it must feel really lonely sometimes. I would have also suggested to maybe show them the leaflet that BQ posted. I hope that your friends come around and understand the issue better and stop being mean about it, you don't need that on top of your IBS. Best of luck


----------



## Autumn42 (Nov 18, 2010)

So I totally understand about the parents not understanding thing. It's hard because in the beginning my parents were really supportive. THey got me the right meds and I tried to watch what I eat But sometimes, unofortunately it's not enough and For a while I thought noboody understood. GOD it feels so good to be able to tell someone who understands. I really am having a hard time dealing with this stuff. I'm trying a diet and excersize which of course the excersize helps but I don't know about the diet. I don't know what to do. I am a senior in high school and I just don't know how to do it. There isn't enough time in my day to get things done and with sports it's hard. I'm crying now because it is so upsetting to me. I just need advice. What else can I do. And anyone else who sees this, just know that you are not alone!!!


----------

